# Magnetic Flux Gate Compass



## Tim Moore (Oct 4, 2017)

This is probably the only functioning Magnetic Flux Gate Compass around. It was used on bomber and transport aircraft during WWII to overcome magnetic deviation and variation, particularly at the very northern latitudes.


_View: https://youtu.be/3QJ5C_NeD6E_


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## swampyankee (Feb 3, 2019)

Perhaps of that era, but flux gate compasses were produced at least into the 1970s.


----------

